# How to file income tax without foreign earned income last year?



## thomash2

Hello,
I have been traveling and working for the past 4 years without having been back in the US since I left, and have been claiming foreign earned income exclusion for the first 3 years. Last year however, I did not have any foreign income while living off of savings, but still have to file a tax return.

How do I file last year's income tax without revoking my choice of foreign earned income exclusion?

From what I understand, I need to actually earn foreign income to continue using the exclusion, and if I don't then am I supposed to revoke it?

I expect to have foreign income this year, and do not want to have to revoke and then reinstate the exclusion.

Thank you
Thomas


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you don't have foreign earned income, you can't use the FEIE, but that doesn't count as revoking the election. Revoking the election is not taking the FEIE when you do have foreign earned income (i.e. so you can take certain benefits or use the foreign tax credit instead).

As long as you aren't declaring any earned income, you haven't revoked anything.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## thomash2

Hi Bev,
Thank you for the info.

That clears up some confusion I've had for a while.

Previously I was under the impression that I had to take the exclusion every year or I would lose it.


----------

